# Buck Running East Side of Houston



## ledfordtm (May 7, 2006)

Recieved this via email from a buddy. May or may not be real.

Email states this picture was taken on I10 and Callaghan.

Some of you maybe able to tell by buildings behind if this is right location.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Houston or San Antonio?


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

San Antonio


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Judging by the 'Red McCombs Used Cars' in the background I am going to guess it is actually somewhere in San Antonio, but I could be wrong.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I bet one of you Houston boys shot that deer at the lease and, thinking you killed him, threw him in the bed of the truck and headed home. At some point going through SA, the deer came to and made a break for it. You've always gotta poke em in the eye to make sure they're not faking it!!:slimer:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not going to say it's a fake, but those hooves look awfully crisp for the rest of the photo, and the deer for that matter, to be so blurry.


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

At least he can read the one way sign. Not from S.A. couldnt tell you if this photo is real or not.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Must be a miniature deer.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

You know Spec, now that I look at it, wouldn't a deer be a lot larger than that? Either that, or the "One way" sign is 20 feet tall...


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Fake... as pointed out before, the edges of the deer outline are too crisp and that has to be the smallest deer out there-- new breed of Pigmy Deer???


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

willydavenport said:


> You know Spec, now that I look at it, wouldn't a deer be a lot larger than that? Either that, or the "One way" sign is 20 feet tall...


I noticed that as well ...

Pretty silly really ... I mean ... this is more than plausible to happen, why fake it?


----------



## kmart64 (May 25, 2006)

WOW. There were deer on that side of the freeway when I grew up there (Jr and High School), but I wouldn't know now due to development. That buck is going the wrong way regardless of the sign. He's headed deeper into the city!!!

I actually lived in a neighborhood behind those trees behind the dealership. The street is Fallen Leaf and ends at the feeder road at the top of the hill just past the dealership. I actually bought my first (and only) used Chevy pickup from that lot. 

If this is a fake its a darn good one since you can see the reflection from the car window and the AIRBAG tag.


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

I do not see a shadow of the deer


----------



## kmart64 (May 25, 2006)

Look closer. The buck is a good number of feet behind the sign making him look smaller since he's further away. And all shadows are going to the left of the shot, including the deer's; and this side of his body is shaded.


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

I can vouch for the location - IH 10 & Callaghan in San Antonio. My office is a mere 300 yds from where this deer was. Another real estate broker who offices across the highway stated in an email he got these pictures of the deer near the Car Max location on IH 10 which is across the Intersate from the first picture in this post.......


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I think yours is a fake too, ram. That deer is over 4 stories tall!!!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Real.

There are more deer and coyotes all over San Antonio than what _most_ think.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Ya'll are some picky folks. He's in the picture so why would it be fake?


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

I call True!!! I've seen alot of BIG deer IN SA. Pic was around 8344 NW IH 10.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the biggest bucks I have ever seen was at Bitters and West avenue...Right through the middle of the intersection headed to wards Hollywood Park!


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

True, as I know of other people working at that dealership that have seen that deer as well as many others. Just think we see deer like that in town and some people pay wayyyyy much money to see smaller...


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Definately San Antonio...right by our main office. I bought a vehicle at that Red McCombs a couple years ago.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

real! there are some big boys around there!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

That is definitely in San Antonio. I was there this afternoon, but didn't see that deer.


----------



## TylerF (Aug 19, 2005)

That's a real picture.

It's all about perspective. The deer is running uphill, the camera is pointed back and towards him and the sign is JUST entering the frame. Also, the picture is taken from a perspectivethat is higher up than the deer, probably a truck. If it's a fake it's probably the best I have ever seen.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

He is a bad arse too.. headed out for a cocktail.. figured he would take the highway.. smart deer..


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

thats a bruiser and I think the pic is real


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

I believe this picture is real, I live in San Antonio, and I see deer like this a lot. I've seen really nice bucks just like the one in the pic on loop 1604, hwy 281 and in numerous neighborhoods.


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Reel Aggies said:


> One of the biggest bucks I have ever seen was at Bitters and West avenue...Right through the middle of the intersection headed to wards Hollywood Park!


The BIGGEST bucks I've seen have all been in a neighborhood right off Bitters...


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

On just this one thread, I've both the smallest and largest bucks ever...


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

willydavenport said:


> I bet one of you Houston boys shot that deer at the lease and, thinking you killed him, threw him in the bed of the truck and headed home. At some point going through SA, the deer came to and made a break for it. You've always gotta poke em in the eye to make sure they're not faking it!!:slimer:


Ha Funny! Back in the old days my pawpaw saw two beagles pinning a big doe by the ears that had been shot in the head with a .22. He wacked it with a tire iron and threw her in the trunk of his Nova. When he got home he opened the trunk to awaken a crazed doe. Luckily he had gone inside for his skinning knife before opening the trunk and was able to take her down.

I'm sure there are funnier versions of stories like these. Maybe we should start a new thread, but there may already be one going.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

its real, the shadows from the deer are consistent with the shadows from the pic.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

it's every bit as real as the photo in your avatar. LOL


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Fake my eye.

Ramrunner, thanks for posting your pics to provide truth and guidance to ye of little faith.

I live off Callaghan between Vance Jackson and I-10. I've seen several nice bucks in the neighborhoods around my house over the years. Mostly in November and mostly at night (go figure).

Haven't seen that big boy though.

There used to be quite a few deer living off of Medical Dr. between I-10 and Fredericksburg Rd. Although that area is mostly developed now. Looks like he's a survivor.

Still quite a few deer on wooded lots on Mockingbird Lane (between Lowe's and Fredericksburg Rd.) as well as on Oak Hills Golf Course.

Good stuff.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

i live off bitters and have seen numerous deer of all shapes and sizes around here....especially off Henderson Pass and at the brush collection place behind the athletic center off Starcrest. God help them if I ever move into a place with greenbelt behind it. Some of the biggest deer I have seen this year have came out of folks backyards in the Stone Oak area.


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

I live in Hollywood Park, adjacent to Hill Country Village, which hold some of the largest and truely native genetics & deer in Bexar and surrounding counties. I drive past these deer everyday to and from work. As a hunter, I know along with myself, many of us pay money to dream of one such as this cross our sendaro or grace our feeder pen. Those of us who live in the area can realize this and be thankful for what we have the opportunity to gaze at each day. For the naysayers and photoshop wardens, I will keep my Blackberry close by in the cupholder for the moment one crosses my path down Callaghan, Vance Jackson, Wurzbach Parkway, Blanco, or Bitters on the way home....for the opportunity to catch the next phantom cell phone buck. It makes for good conversation, and or, controversy.......


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm gonna say "real". The movement blur in the background as well as the animal seem to be the same, with just a little blur reduction on the animal due to his forward progress matching the camera. As mentioned, the sun and shadows originate from the same direction perfectly. If someone wanted to photoshop something out of the ordinary, I would think it would be more dramatic than just running down the grass shoulder. Put him in the HOV lane, now theres some drama. Also, some of the locals have stated that there are deer in this area. .......Then again,I could be full of s*#t........Nice buck though. He'd be welcome in my sendero on any autumn day.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Though I have received this e-mail a couple of times my self I think the photo is real just the stories are different. 

My question for you SA boys is where is your bow? If I had a deer like that come into my yard all I can say is some thing bad would happen to him.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

I think its real, thats a good buck and in that area the deer are just like pets.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

You know ... this really isn't a debate as to "if" San Antonio grows big deer ... I've seen some very large bucks 140" plus in urban areas all around that town, and used to bow hunt about 40 yards from my field office while I was building homes for Newmark in Cactus Bluff and just North of there.

It just so happens ... the photo looks like a 12th graders photoshop project. Give me 20 minutes ... and I'll do a similar photo of the same deer running up the escalator in the Woodlands mall ...


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

huntinguy said:


> thats a bruiser and I think the pic is real


x 2


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Man there's a lot of you San Antonio boys on this site..... And all from the same area/neighborhood.... How come you all don't fish togehter more?


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

seattleman1969 said:


> Man there's a lot of you San Antonio boys on this site..... And all from the same area/neighborhood.... How come you all don't fish togehter more?


The last thing I need are more potlickers crowding out my honey holes. :wink:


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Taught school off of Callaghan Rd. in the late 70's.Lots and lots of deer back then.Where we threw the dicus behind Holmes hs was always covered with droppings.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Grew Up at 281 and 1604..and used to cruise Salado Creek on a 4 wheeler almost everyday after school. There are definitely this class of deer in that area. The best we ever saw was a 16 point double drop tine, and we followed him on a dirt bike.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

chad said:


> Though I have received this e-mail a couple of times my self I think the photo is real just the stories are different.
> 
> My question for you SA boys is where is your bow? If I had a deer like that come into my yard all I can say is some thing bad would happen to him.


 You ought to see how many people get caught in San Antonio and Boerne every year. I know of 2 in Hollywood park this year alone, along with a large 10pt. across 281 from Hollywood Park off of Donella. Most people treat them as pets and feed them and will you in in a second.


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

got these from a friend today...same deer, more proof for the puddin.....


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I say we take the thread in a new direction. What do ya'll think he'd score? I know he's only an 8 but I'd bet he scare the heck out of 150.


----------



## mjmaxwell8 (Aug 28, 2007)

*true*



ramrunner said:


> got these from a friend today...same deer, more proof for the puddin.....


Hey RR, I have seen this deer quite a few times, and searched for his sheds last year quite a bit more! I used to live at Fountainhead there on Horizon Hill off of Medical, and theres a few of these guys tucked back up in behind there. If this is the same guy im thinking about, he got hit by a car that tore up his back right ham pretty good, but he was chasing does with no problem when I saw him last. Kind of sucks that they are getting pushed into areas like access roads and Carmax parking lots. I dont know what he'd score, but I wouldnt mind giving him a lift out to my place to frolick for a couple years


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well ... the CarMax buck looks like a ten point to me ... approaching 160" ...


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Deer that big or bigger all over the north side of SA. Ive seen some monsters inside and outside of the Camp Bullis fences


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

maybe the deer isn't really running down I-10. Fact is, deer like this aren't uncommon around USAA and UTSA as well as other locations around San Antonio. Photoshopped? maybe, maybe not, but judging from the remarks here, and my own personal experiences at seeing deer like this. I wouldn't doubt that it's real.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

For all you guys calling fake because the deer is too crisp, it's because the deer is moving along with the camera and it's forward motion (especially the feet) are causing less blur than the rest of the static objects because the camera and deer are moving in the same direction.


----------



## ronulus (May 21, 2004)

this buck is for real...i lived in some apartments off of horizon hill right near there and i almost hit this deer....i remember thinking to myself that is the biggest buck i've ever seen and it would be a shame if i hit it with my truck pulling into my apartment


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a photo of this deer running up the escalator in The Woodlands Mall ...


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

scwine said:


> Real.
> 
> There are more deer and coyotes all over San Antonio than what _most_ think.


Hogs too.
Grew up here in san antonio all my life 42 years.
The deer in bexar county cant get big, body size too.
heres one I killed near hausman and babcock a few years back before that area got all developed. This was killed on my buddies 10 acres. This deer went just over 200 lbs on the hoof. My friend still lives there but its just too congested now, and I would probably get in trouble now if i hunted there. Still lots of bucks in the area. I rattled in 13 bucks one year there. Big big ones, never got a shot because I was bow hunting.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

this hog came out of the south side of town, out of the salado creek. about 6 months ago


----------

